# As good as any in its class



## dbhost

As I understand it, the Porter Cable is simply a rebadged Delta TP305. Lots of folks have those planers and are happy with them. Yes the Ridgid and Dewalt models do perform better as far as snipe is concerned, but even those are known to snipe. They just have features that make it easier to eliminate snipe…

You got a great deal, as long as it works well …


----------



## Cato

2-3 inches of snipe on both ends is a lot of waste. Fine if you can live with that, but with the price of wood, well…......


----------



## Tedstor

Well I never said snipe was a good thing. But like taxes, its somewhat of an envitability that most of us just accept and deal with.


----------



## dbhost

Cato, unless you are REALLY good at setting up a planer, snipe is more or less the price of admission… Admittedly that is quite a bit of loss yes, but losing a total of 6" (which honestly is a LOT compared to what I usually get with my Ryobi, doing the hand feed support method I typically get 3" on the outfeed end on every 5th or so board, other than that, it is not noticeable… ) per board if you are milling your own from waste wood, isn't a bad deal…

Even the mighty DW735 is known to snipe. It's a matter of scale. Yes these lower end machines tend to do it more often, and take more to stop it, but it is really not a show stopper, especially when you consider what S4S runs for these days…


----------



## MichaelJ

I suspected that all the Porter Cable brands are just re-branded Delta's. When I walked into Lowe's and saw the Delta brand replaced with Porter Cable, it seemed pretty obvious that they just slapped on different paint and stickers, but had no proof. It makes sense since Delta is owned by Porter Cable. I guess you just confirmed it.


----------



## dbhost

I don't know for a fact, but when it took me a minute to figure out that the Delta planers I saw at Lowes had Porter Cable stickers on them, I just sort of made a big assumption. But I figure it is well founded…


----------



## AmandasHusband

I have the same planer although it has the Delta stickers on it.

It is what it is. A loud cheap planer that snipes about 2½" on half/most boards I plane.

But this is a great accurate review when you take everything into consideration. It wouldn't get 4 stars if you compared it to every planer out there. But for the price, it's a 4 star planer.

Thank you for the review and I wish I could find some replacement knives for $3.50 a pair.


----------



## teejk

gotta agree with all the above…I've spent hours on a 13" Delta portable trying to eliminate snipe…I've concluded that I can only "minimize" it and if I were doing this for a living, I would "step-up" to a true stationary machine with stationary tables.

But like most wood-working tools, it comes down to "math". an inch or two waste on each end of a board (to me) is less $$$ than what it would cost me to upgrade.


----------



## Cato

I guess I got lucky when I set up my planer infeed and outfeed tables, because I assure you it wasn't skill.

The DeWalt is the first planer I have ever had and I like it a lot, I guess I ought to say I love it since snipe has not yet been an issue.


----------



## dubsaloon

I Thank you for this info I just bought one of these and I'm happy enough with it. I have planned by hand some 10'x6"x5" hardwood beams and I'll live with the snipe. 3 days of planing to get a board that is almost straight apposed to 1hr and it "is" straight. snipe it is. I havn't sen those blades on sale for $3.50 but I'd be all over them just like you. Be Blessed and safe.


----------



## bdatkinson

Thanks for your informitive review. I purchased the PC305TP about a year ago, have used it several times and have been happy with the results. Thank you for writing about the additional dust shute. I will be ordering that soon.


----------



## Viking

Tedstor;

Great score and review. All are correct in saying that snipe is just part of the game with most planers on the hobby end of the scale.

Thanks!


----------

